# How long can the Hav walk



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I was wondering this this evening as took Henry out around 7pm.

We spent 20 minutes for him to conduct business 1 & 2, and then he was sniffing etc.

But for a walk, straight on? How far would they go comfortably? 1 mile? 2 miles?

I know this would depend on age/time of day/weather conditions. But what do you think?


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Molly is 16 months old...19 pounds.

She LOVES to go for walks! We usually do a short jaunt in the morning...about 1 mile...

After lunch, we do the "marathon"...about 3 miles (except when it's raining...then we do another short jaunt).

At night, the same as the morning walk. In between, if the backyard isn't like a soaked-sponge-mud-pit, she runs and romps a few times a day.

Three miles is really not a stretch for her because she's accustomed to it...

We don't break any speed records, and we do alot of stopping to watch squirrels and birds and blowing leaves, but why hurry? Just enjoy!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Rudy is 14 mo. and can easily do a 3 mile walk.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

We don't do long walks now because it's so cold, but when Kubrick was about 6 months he would come with us on our ~4 miles on our weekend Central Park walk. He would come back very tired, but he loved it!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm not sure of actual distance... but our normal walks usualy last 30-60 minutes..

Ryan


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

One breeder told us they can hike with the big dogs as long as you bring water for them (it gets hot here!!). Dusty went on a walk with my husband this morning. This is not an everyday habit (although it maybe should be) but he said he had trouble keeping up with her. They went well over a mile at a good pace.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Roxie and Brutus love to hike. They have gone for a few 4-5 mile hikes and 1 6 mile hike. We make sure we take water for them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It also depends on the structure of the dog. The way some of them are built, they can go for a long time while others tire out quickly.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Maybe I have to work on Henry's endurance. I don't think he likes anything more than a mile. If he could have it his way - he'd have a fenced in yard with lots of trees and squirrels to chase!

Interesting hikes and little athletes they are.


----------



## danasgirl (Oct 29, 2007)

Monty gets tired after about 2 miles...well, make that about 1.5 miles, he is REALLY tired at two miles but he will keep on keepin' on till we get home. He's a trooper. 

I should also say he had heart surgery three months ago for a severe heart murmur and he does seem to get winded faster than other Hav's I've seen. Though the DR's said Monty should live a long and normal doggie life...it does seem that he gets tired more often than other dogs and has to rest while the others are still playing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

I am glad Monty is ok after his surgery. 
That had to be so scary.

Give him a hug from me ;-)


----------



## danasgirl (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you Kristy. 

We didn't get Monty until about a month after his surgery, even though we had not met him yet we did know that if he survived we would get to bring him home from the breeder. It was a very long day for us, but it was wonderful to know he came through with flying colors.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am a bad bad mommy because we do not walk out here because right now it is too cold. But once spring is here we will try and walk but out here there are a lot of loose dogs and it really scares me so they do get several runs outside in our fenced in yard. Lizzie and Jillee run around outside and chase each other. It is so cute!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i walk django as long as he wants to walk, weather is a factor, but when it's nice, we can be out 30 minutes or so. he's 9 lbs. in the winter, he doesn't walk at all. we usually have mini training sessions for mental stimulation which is sometimes as good as a 30 minute walk. with cold winters and hot humid summers, our walks change day to day but when we can get out, he loves it.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I am really looking forward to spring. We have lots of great hiking trails around here and I can' wait to take Gryff with me.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Boy, am I impressed with the members doing 2, 3, 4, 5 miles a every day with there Havs. I bet you are not checking in on Healthy thread. Good work.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pablo is 5 mo. old and can walk and walk and walk! We usually go to the park at least 1x/week where we stay up to 2.5 hours for walking, running, playing and he never gives up. Well until we put him in his Sherpa for the ride home, where he instantly poops out and sleeps, LOL. We go for 3-4 walks every day, min. 20 and max. 60 min.

Edited: I asked our Vet how much walking was OK for him and he said he'll let us know if he's pooped or too weak to continue.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

We walk our pups every single night before bed. It's about 30 min and 2 miles. Sometimes they get another mile walk during the day. They do GREAT with their walks!


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Tasha will walk 2 miles easily. She loves to play in the snow but we don't walk when it's too cold. It's been below 0 way too much this winter. In the spring I'm sure she'll walk as far as I want to go.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Our first male, Smallhaven Trip to Remember, "Trip" is eleven years old and lives with a very active retired couple near us here on the lake. He walks 3 miles with them everyday for exercise not including other ordinary running around. He also goes on hikes with them on mountain trails.

We live a mile off the main highway. Pam walks to the road and back a lot and takes different dogs with her. Sometimes, if she has time, she walks another route that adds up to almost 4 miles. All our dogs can make the up and back 2 miles. Some are tired when they get back. For Posh it's just a warmup. He also does the 4 mile route occasionally and is ready to play when he gets back.

Differences in conformation make differences in efficiency of travel so it's not all just conditioning.

I once sat and watched how much running around our dogs do and estimated the mileage they cover in a day. Ours have free access to a fenced yard. I figured that at a minimum they did a mile and a half a day and some move 2 or three times as much as others.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, my vet said running no more than 2-3 miles and you have to work up to that. But hiking, they let you know. Here is Dora at the end of a 7 mile hike in 80F. Yeah, I think daddy forgot how little her legs are and she can't take off her sweatshirt! Isabelle on the other hand runs the entire time and let's you know to pick her up by vomitting... not so cute!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper could walk for ever. DH takes them on a 1.5-2.5 mile walk every morning (notice DH does not sign on to the Healthy Living thread either) and Jasper could keep going-- In fact nothing gets Jasper more excited than the words "do you wanna go for a WALK?" Cash gets a little weary after 1.5 miles. he has shorter legs.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

WE GO FOR A 2 MILE WALK EVERYDAY.


----------

